# one more 3/0 question



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

all at once. pull to the lb, then pull the rest of the way


----------



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

All at once. Get some soap to make it easier.


----------



## shadowcaster44 (May 6, 2013)

All pulled till the last 18",then one at a time, preform wire to tuck into LB"WATCH YOUR FINGERS" knew some one who lost one.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BostonSparky said:


> All at once. Get some soap to make it easier.


Pulling lube(soap) not soap. In case you didn't know.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

shadowcaster44 said:


> All pulled till the last 18",then one at a time, preform wire to tuck into LB"WATCH YOUR FINGERS" knew some one who lost one.


 That how to do it .:thumbsup:


----------

